# Your favorite top 3 labs? And why?



## weavy88

As the title says...just curios. 

I'd say mine are 1) Kalpa 2) G-star 3) Pinn


----------



## Bro Bundy

tillacle ,uncle z, and anything pikki sells kase ve no pikki ghut te bezzt gera


----------



## JOMO

His name is Robert Paulson


----------



## ECKSRATED

I've ran 2 labs in 5 years. Pure performance pharm and starke pharm. Starke is my go to. Have had zero problems in 5 years and alootttt of my friends run it too with absolutely no problems.


----------



## losieloos

I like pro labs and sciroxx. Oh and balkin. Yep these are my fav. Oh and genshi and z labs. I guess I also like hulk labs and anything on PM.


----------



## Spongy

Lmao at pinn...  I hope that's a joke.


----------



## mistah187

ttokkyyo, denkall, q vet. still the best around


----------



## transcend2007

I only go with labs that have "totally legit" LNE.  Tiller labs is the only one (IMO) that delivers.


----------



## M_T Pockets

There are alot of labs on forums I belong to and they are highly sooken of.


----------



## Yaya

Name my favorite top 3 labs? And why?

1) private
2) private
3) private

because they are private


----------



## Seeker

Organon, steris, and Ciba. Because they made me huuuuuge!


----------



## event462

How do you ruin a good lab? Talk about them! My guy just went private and will only see you if a well respected customer refers you.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nobody heard of tillacle ...what the fuk is wrong with u juiceheads dammit!


----------



## #TheMatrix

Its a toss up between hulk labs...because its green.  I also like dr tillacle.  But my favorite! Is astro.


....true story.

But. Theres a private ugl called triniTy labs. Offers coupons to Popeyes or kfc....ill go with them next.


----------



## woodswise

Yaya said:


> Name my favorite top 3 labs? And why?
> 
> 1) private
> 2) private
> 3) private
> 
> because they are private



^^^^^^^^^^ This.


----------



## TriniJuice

What the hell are you guys talkin bout?


----------



## #TheMatrix

TriniJuice said:


> What the hell are you guys talkin bout?



Oh hello there,
I was telling the gents about my favorite lab.  They ship out coupons for kfc or popeyes with their packs.
Im sure if you get a rep from triniTY labs you can request churchs shiken instead.  

Good luck and be safe ordering


----------



## Paolos

Thanks Matrix I'm going with triniTY labs because I love chicken. Tillacle used to do that back in the day!


----------



## Tren4Life

I usually just go with any lab that will take credit cards.


----------



## Redrum1327

Or PayPal !!


----------



## TylerDurdn

1. Tillacle (Very underrated IMO)
2. Pinn (The most pure raws, no pip stuff I've ever used!)
3. Watson


----------



## TylerDurdn

Steelers4Life said:


> I usually just go with any lab that will take credit cards.



I love using my credit card, it makes it so easy!


----------



## M_T Pockets

I like meeting them halfway w my funds lol


----------



## AlphaD

Since no one is being serious I will........My favorite 3 labs are below....


----------



## TriniJuice

I have all my chicken imported from down south....


----------



## #TheMatrix

TriniJuice said:


> I have all my chicken imported from down south....



Mexico has the cheapest shikens....hormone free.


----------



## Tren4Life

#TheMatrix said:


> Mexico has the cheapest shikens....hormone free.



I like my shikens with all the hormones I can get.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Steelers4Life said:


> I like my shikens with all the hormones I can get.



Trini puts tren into his shikens


----------



## Tren4Life

#TheMatrix said:


> Trini puts tren into his shikens



I put it on my Cheerios.  Lol


----------



## stonetag

1) Your package has been seized lab
2) Its been 30 fuking days, where's my pack lab
3) My personal favorite - Under dosed and under filled lab


----------



## Yaya

stonetag said:


> 1) Your package has been seized lab
> 2) Its been 30 fuking days, where's my pack lab
> 3) My personal favorite - Under dosed and under filled lab



So your saying your a fan of naps


----------



## NbleSavage

1) 'Bathtub Biceps' Lab

2) 'Trust Me Homie, Its Good' Lab

3) 'My Friend is an IFBB Pro' Lab


----------



## HollyWoodCole

NbleSavage said:


> 2) 'Trust Me Homie, Its Good' Lab
> 
> 3) 'My Friend is an IFBB Pro' Lab


Two of my personal favorites.  Anything that came with Zeek's approval was also a heavy hitter.


----------



## JackC4

NbleSavage said:


> 1) 'Bathtub Biceps' Lab
> 
> 2) 'Trust Me Homie, Its Good' Lab
> 
> 3) 'My Friend is an IFBB Pro' Lab



I don't see how you can go wrong withs these puppies.

200$ a pop it's a bargain


----------



## Marly27

Lol, spot on thread for the most part.

To the OP and some of the others browsing through here.  I understand not everyone has access to a private source, I know I don't.  I've gotten lucky for the most part, but have also been ripped off pretty bad jumping on a random source with good reviews.  It's so easy to get your hands on "gear" these days that most people don't know the difference between high quality and low quality (dosed correctly and sterile, vs under dosed locker room lab).  

What I have learned is that sometimes a good lab does pop up (this is variable because a good lab becomes a shitty lab quickly these days).  When this happens the best thing to do is to stock up while it is legit.

I am not a veteran and I do not have many cycles under my belt by any means.  But I have been in the community for a while and three labs have worked well for me:

1.Matrix Labs-a friend of mine still uses this guy, but lately I'm suspicious that he's running into some trouble or may be on the decline.  I ordered some EQ and Masteron recently that I was not impressed with at all.
2.Apotek-Some people might remember this guy.  For a domestic lab he had the worst T/A and could never quite manage his business all that well.  I hopped on early, his masteron was the only consistent/good masteron I have used, I suspect all the rest has been underdosed/bunk, his tren was great, his test seemed on point (I run it low anyways but I wanted to **** everything that walked 20 times a day)
3.Nordiject-I switched over to this lab from the previous and his tren is really good, changed my physique.  I've had to use a much lower dose of his test prop, anything over 200 a week is too much and I've considered going lower.  

Like I said, not much experience, and I do not have access to a private lab so I don't have anything to really measure against.  I plan on giving my body a rest, but I am going to plan out my next cycle ahead of time so that I can grab what I need while it is available, because as the vets around here knows, the open sources are like a revolving door.


----------



## #TheMatrix

...oh look. How original.

Matrix labs.  Seems everyones a super hero once they put on a cape.


----------



## Anabolic Reality

Never heard or tried a single one of these labs how bout:

1. Watson
2.organon
3. Jelfa


----------



## Mr. Blayze

My top three in order are:
1) techlabs
2) MLG Pharm (Before the took my money and ran)
3) UncleZ


----------



## Anabolic Reality

harrimantech said:


> My top three in order are:
> 1) techlabs
> 2) MLG Pharm (Before the took my money and ran)
> 3) UncleZ



R u serious? That's hilarious! Not that they took ur cash but that u listed them after the fact! And uncle z is the biggest scammer ever in this game! He's been ****in people over for well over a decade for sure.


----------



## Mr. Blayze

I said before they took my money because I actually got some use from MLG.


----------



## bigweight23

1. Watson
2. Robolics
3. Black widow


----------



## TheGhost

Ive been looking for another good lab to switch to myself...ive heard nothing but good things about tillacle


----------



## TheGhost

Astro lab was a decent lab the few times ive ordered from them. My main lab I use is a little high price but I trust them and the source...


----------



## wreed232

Looking for good lab to take me away from my brother


----------



## xrepdestroyer

1.Lightening Fast Anabolics
2.Genshi
3.British Dispensary


----------



## SFGiants

How about hounds?


----------



## HollyWoodCole

wreed232 said:


> Looking for good lab to take me away from my brother


Not sure what this means..?


----------



## M_T Pockets

Walmart
CVS
Walgreens


----------



## vineary2242

Alpha and Unigen....   ????


----------



## TriniJuice

Sony, Ps4, and Blu-Ray....


----------



## Robdog

Is Ciba still  alive


----------



## Seeker

Robdog said:


> Is Ciba still  alive



Ciba is now Novartis.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Black lab, chocolate lab, yellow lab


----------



## M_T Pockets

Thats funny Doc


----------



## Robdog

Good price on Novartis  euroking  popped up also


----------



## aseadweller

Napsgear Superior and Astro... But it's been hard to get ahold of Astro and Superior lately.


----------



## bitterStrength

Dang.  My lab takes EBT!!


----------



## parabellum

1- goldstar Labs
2- Asylum
3- Galabol


----------



## jwelch81

This lab has the best pre-workout ever!!!!


----------



## bigant46

Quality vet? Thats a joke. They got taken out about 8 years ago. Some kid is using their name. Look into it. You can probably still Google that bust along with the real british dragon and some others


----------



## Bigwhite

My favorite lab is #%+?#!~ and %#?¥~+!#... 
Damn keyboard stuck again....


----------



## juicyyy91

Biotech, arl, & beast pharmaceuticals  been using bio and beast for years great stuff


----------



## RANGER401

good sources are same as good friends.  U gotta network mah brutha.  unless you train solo in your garage, get to know the Beast that's always hogging the squat rack.  You do know where the squat rack is, right?   Not hard to spot the guy who's on good gear.  Get to know him.  Train with him.  Sweat with him.   After you build some trust with the dude, ask him to hook u up.  Most guys will point you in the right direction if they trust you.  

There's tons of great gear available in almost every gym.  No need to mess with online scammers.  I've never had a problem finding a direct source.  Truth be told, my best source is a cop.  Been training with him for 3+ yrs.


----------



## Thegov12

One of the stupidest post I have ever seen. Guess I'm in on the band wagon. WU me some cash I'll email you the source.


----------



## Islandking250

1) Dynamic/ Genetix
2) Newport
3) Innovagen


----------



## Sayiwont7

Man if yall could point me in a direction to a legit doc you'd be much appreciated. My supply has jus ended after 2 years need new


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Sayiwont7 said:


> Man if yall could point me in a direction to a legit doc you'd be much appreciated. My supply has jus ended after 2 years need new



All docs are legit some just better than others. If you're asking for a source for underground gear that's a different story and you'd be opening up yourself to a scam by asking like this.


----------



## Sayiwont7

Your absolutely right but I'm almost at this desperation point! I haven't had reliable source in quite some time now.. Thought more people would know world renown names that can be proven trustworthy. Anyway good lookin


----------



## biggerben692000

Sayiwont7 said:


> Your absolutely right but I'm almost at this desperation point! I haven't had reliable source in quite some time now.. Thought more people would know world renown names that can be proven trustworthy. Anyway good lookin



To be honest....and I'm not real comfortable or confrontational but at this point I'm not tripping on the labs being trustworthy I/We don't know you from Adam(hate that guy adam) so how can I trust you. I'd have to be one dimly lit candle to give you anything except your walking papers at this point....agreed?
You'd have me tell my guy there's a dude I've never met that just joined ugbb(that public board that anyone including LE can join.) that has 3 posts looking to pickup. Poor guy says he lost his source of 2 yrs. He's probably not a cop. What's the big deal? Federal Prison has 12 pks of soda on commissary and ice machines. You'd be better off getting that first prison term out of the way anyhow. Then the odds would be better that you won't get busted again.
What's that Mr Source? The joints are full of repeat offenders and you actually have a better chance of getting cracked a second time than you did your first bust? Oh, the 3rd bust is the less likely term? Shit...it's only less chance cuz getting busted for the same offense will get you at the very least a double up of the first sentence and many guys get more than that and many will die in prison trying to serve that second sentence? 
Hmmm...got any tribulis terrestis? **** outta here.


----------



## biggerben692000

Double post....my apologies.


----------



## staxs

Tried and true till a cicle labs you gotta space it out makes it look more poor fessing stupidity and anal hahaha

The annunciation of tillacler professionalism


----------



## Sayiwont7

Man what the **** ever I'm not a ****in cop and I don't tell it I've served a 10 year prison sentence been there done that got the short so I don't new your input just looking for a fellow brother to help look out shit ppl got to to much time on their hands


----------



## schultz1

Bigben. Good to see you around. It's been a while.


----------



## biggerben692000

schultz1 said:


> Bigben. Good to see you around. It's been a while.



Schultzy! I trust all is well? Its good to be seen.  Hey, you wouldn't mind giving the old timer with entitlement issues and 4 posts your hook up. He says he's solid. I guess being a reference for yourself is all the rage these days? 
I would expect a guy as tied into the underworld as he says he is to be able to get whatever he wants. I'm just a lame with a paint job and pretty much anything I want is right around the block or across the country. I guess I'm just lucky and sayiwont is just a legend in his own mind. That along with your shit attitude will get you the web addy for your local Vitamin Shopp. Actually, its getting you a big smile and the sweat off my sack from good Tren, convict. Good luck with that. I see naps, astro and a nice warm infection along with a raping of your bank acct. But that's just from me.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Sayiwont7 said:


> Man what the **** ever I'm not a ****in cop and I don't tell it I've served a 10 year prison sentence been there done that got the short so I don't new your input just looking for a fellow brother to help look out shit ppl got to to much time on their hands



ill hook u up with tillacle labs..no need to thank me


----------



## alfjovi

I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?


----------



## shenky

alfjovi said:


> I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?



Real steroids is my suggestion! Get your hands on some good testosterone; it shouldn't be too hard to find with a good eye for detail and some perseverance.


----------



## shenky

The funny thing  about this thread is OP is essentially asking for a source. I hope he understands most of the commenters are being facetious and not serious


----------



## staxs

I feel obligated to reply to this again....

The all knowing 
1. tillercicle labs (heard he uses his own **** juice for the oil that's just here say)
2. Pinn (heard they use gopher sperm in there's so that sounds on point and good)
3. My favorite tillers mom stroking my cock I always get a good swell from that (she uses warming KY jelly it's her favorite)


----------

